# Lieutenant Eric Eslary



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Lieutenant*
*Eric A. Eslary*
Ligonier Township Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Tuesday, May 5, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 40

*Tour:* 17 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Lieutenant Eric Eslary was killed in a vehicle collision on Route 30, near Clark Hollow Road, at approximately 2:00 am.

His patrol SUV was struck head-on by a van driving the wrong way on the divided highway. His canine partner suffered serious injuries and underwent surgery at an emergency animal hospital. The two occupants of the van were critically injured.

Lieutenant Eslary had served with the Ligonier Township Police Department for 17 years. He is survived by his wife and six children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief Michael Matrunics
Ligonier Township Police Department
1 Municipal Park Drive
Ligonier, PA 15658

Phone: (724) 238-5105

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22469-lieutenant-eric-a-eslary#ixzz3ZI4IeqnF


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Fucking senseless accident. I hope the other driver is cited into the ground and charged appropriately.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

RIP Lt.


----------

